# Another Good Day & Great Find.



## hemihampton (May 8, 2019)

After work near downtown Detroit I drove by a old spot Me & Tom dug like about 8 years ago. About 5 years ago I drove by the spot & I see some old dug holes from Bottle Diggers across the Street from our spot. Looked like they were dug years ago. I wondered who it was. About a Year later I meet a guy thats new or newly getting back into bottle digging. Said he'll take me to a dump in Detroit he used to dig many years ago. When he tells me where it is I then Realize this is the guy that dug those holes across the Street from Me & Toms spot. SO, We go but did not find much. Fast forward another 4 years to Today & I go by for the Hell of it, Nice Weather & Bored so why not. The whole block or Blocks where there is roads but not many old or new houses, mostly empty lots, I see behind one old house they put in a new Telephone pole & kicked up a lot of dirt, but it's all been smoothed out with some Gravel on it. Looks like I'm a little late as the digging is all done & filled in. BUT, Since it is a dump I see bottles laying around & broken shards everywhere. I remember the other bottle digger telling me when he dug it many years ago he found lots of Feigenson (a.k.a. FAYGO) Hutch's. I Say REALLY. Out of the 2 different Faygo Hutch's I only got one. And been looking for the other Variation with the Registered for past 10 years. Very Elusive & hard to find. I never see them at any Bottle shows & only seen 1, maybe 2 on ebay in past 10 years & got outbid everytime. SO, As I'm at the telephone pole area with scattered Bottles & shards around me I think of what my Buddy said & keep saying to myself, Hmmmm, Sure wish I could find one of those Faygo Hutch's he was talking about. I get my pockets & hands full of bottles but no Faygo's or Hutch's, just common crown tops. The Dump dates from around 1900-1920 I'd guess. As I'm heading out back to my car I see a very small piece of glass barely peeking out from the dirt, which is hardpacked & been dulldozed over 10 times probably. I don't know why I wasted my time on such a small barely viseable piece of Glass, But I did. And I could not believe what I found. PIC Below. LEON.


----------



## shotdwn (May 8, 2019)

Great story and congratulations on finding the bottle.


----------



## hemihampton (May 8, 2019)

The Elusive FEIGENSON Hutch. Feigenson started in 1907 & this Hutch is there very first bottle from around that Time frame. A few Years later the name was Shortened to just FAYGO. Faygo like Vernors from Detroit has somewhat of a Cult Following & desireable & highly collectible, Similar to Coke or Coca Cola & Pepsi. SO One of my most wanted Bottles I finally get to dig myself. How Cool is that. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (May 8, 2019)

shotdwn said:


> Great story and congratulations on finding the bottle.




Thanks, Much Appreciated. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (May 8, 2019)

Some of the other Bottles found. Some Beers, Soda, Med or Pharmacy Bottles, Inks & Miscallaneous.LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (May 8, 2019)

Looks like you did spectacularly well!


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 8, 2019)

Fantastic find, congrats!  And the condition looks great too!  I'll have to pay more attention to those little bits of glass sticking out of the ground.


----------



## hemihampton (May 8, 2019)

Thanks, Anytime you can dig one of your most wanted bottles is a spectacular day. Now I need to dig a extremely rare LION Brewing co. Bottle from Detroit. Lion later became known as Stroh's. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (May 8, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> Fantastic find, congrats!  And the condition looks great too!  I'll have to pay more attention to those little bits of glass sticking out of the ground.




Thanks, I've found bottles in flattened smooth Construction site digs before, wear just a small bit is barely viseable. Sometimes just a shard but sometimes a whole bottle & you wonder how did all that heavy equipment & Machinery run that over & not break it? LEON.


----------



## DanielinAk (May 8, 2019)

Congrats brother.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lori Lyons (May 9, 2019)

Hi leon, really nice stuff.  Just a question....whats the one, second row last one.  I find similar ones only newer around here in tn.


----------



## bottle-bud (May 9, 2019)

Great story and what a cool looking bottle. Its always such a good feeling finding that long sought after treasure.


----------



## bottlecrazy (May 9, 2019)

As others have said, great story, and congratulations on a beautiful bottle!


----------



## hemihampton (May 9, 2019)

Lori Lyons said:


> Hi leon, really nice stuff.  Just a question....whats the one, second row last one.  I find similar ones only newer around here in tn.




I usually don't keep those type of bottles, not sure why I kept this one. At first look I assume a Ketchup because it has the same top typical of most Ketchups from that time Period. SO, Since you asked I looked at it again, & sure enough after wiping the dirt off & cleaning it I see what I was looking for, a small flat smooth spot within all this raised ribbing on the bottle. Whats that mean, thats were they would of put the paper label. BUT, Unexpectly I also notices some writing on it. Writing sez JOSEPH CAMPBELL CAMDEN NEW JERSEY. Joseph Campbell is well known for starting the Campbell Soup Company. He also made Ketchup & other Condiments. SO, In a nutshell I'm pretty confident this is indeed a Ketchup bottle. Probably not rare or Valuable but Kinda cool looking, even Cooler now that it's not a Slick & has a name embossed on it. LEON.


----------



## Lori Lyons (May 10, 2019)

Thanks leon, thats what i was thinking.  Condiment of some kind....just didnt know which.  The are hard to clean in smaller sizes, but sell well for $1 each because of their unusual shape.


----------



## Bottledigger52 (May 11, 2019)

Congratulations that is a great story to go with a amazing piece of history!!


----------



## Wayneharris1958 (May 15, 2019)

would love to know where this is. I live real close to Detroit and would enjoy digging some of those babies up...lol. great find brother


----------



## hemihampton (May 15, 2019)

So would I. If you wanta meet me down there I can take you to the spot to dig. Let me know. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (May 16, 2019)

I took a look at Ron Fowlers hutchbook.com website on Hutch's & did not see mine listed or pictured so I sent Ron a Pic to add to his site. It's # MI0090.5  It's just a slight variation with differance in size & Makers Mark #'s. Below is a link to his Detroit Hutch's. A great Website, Highly Recommended if you ever need to look up Hutch information. LEON.


P.S. Click on links in next post.


----------



## hemihampton (May 16, 2019)

http://www.hutchbook.com/Bottle Dir...nd_Hutches=Find+Hutchinsons&Source=Attributes 


                Forgot, this stupid antiquebottles website will no longer let me ad links anymore. Frustrating. Damn it. LEON. 

http://www.hutchbook.com/Bottle Directory/HutchImages.aspx?Bottle_Number=MI0090.5


edit: I think I may of figured a way to get the links in here, click onto links above & below. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## Ace31 (May 18, 2019)

Some good finds there.


----------

